# M1T cycle: question on Milk Thistle, 4Derm and NorDerm



## Shalio (Sep 9, 2005)

So my first question is :


Do I use milk Thistle during M1T cycle and during my PCT of Nolva (Tamoxifen citrate), OR just during my PCT??? I think it's better to use it during my PCT but I just want to be sure.

My second question is:

I can't find 4Derm, it's I think, practically mission impossible, I spent one night on the web trying to find it but it was a waste of time. So do you think that I can do my M1T cycle without it OR do you think that I have to use an other product. Do you have one to advise me? 

I was thinking about NorDerm (19-Nor-4-Androstenediol), is it a good idea to replace 4Derm?


Thanks for help guys.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Sep 9, 2005)

Don't use the milk thistle until PCT.  

A lot of folks swear by the 4 derm and wouldn't run M1T without it.  Everyone is different though.  And depending on how much M1T you use you may see no sides or a lot of sides.  Not sure about substituting Norderm.

In your search could you find any 4-ad?  Seems like that is stilll available if you look hard enough.  Then you make your own 4derm.


----------



## Milkyway777 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have some 4ad and will be using it not to long from now and would be interested to know how to make 4ad into a transdermal.......


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 9, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> I have some 4ad and will be using it not to long from now and would be interested to know how to make 4ad into a transdermal.......


Same here man, I couldn't find anything in the homebrew forum.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 11, 2005)

I would definately run the Milk Thistle on-cycle, too.  Some people try to argue that you don't want to because it will keep your liver functioning at a higher rate and degrade more of the M1T.  That may be true, but that is what it is supposed to do.  If you want to maximize the damage to your liver just so you can have slightly better gains(which I don't think that the gains will be more at all), then go that route.  I don't beleive that much of the M1T would be broken down anyways.  The milk thistle helps your liver to regenerate after the M1T has damaged it.


----------



## CHEETAH13 (May 27, 2011)

*Safe M1T cycle*

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and am considering cycling an 80 cap bottle of Andro Technologies M1T. I have been training naturally for 10 years and I'm no stranger to the weight room. I'm 31 years old and when I was 21 and friend of mine took M1T and did'nt cycle it properly and did not take anything once going off to counter act the possible side effects. To say the least he did irreversible damage to his body and personality.

I will be the first to admit I don't know as much as I should on the M1T topic but I'm hoping to draw upon some of the extensive knowledge and experience on this forum before making a decision.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daft205 (Jun 5, 2011)

CHEETAH13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and am considering cycling an 80 cap bottle of Andro Technologies M1T. I have been training naturally for 10 years and I'm no stranger to the weight room. I'm 31 years old and when I was 21 and friend of mine took M1T and did'nt cycle it properly and did not take anything once going off to counter act the possible side effects. To say the least he did irreversible damage to his body and personality.
> 
> ...



Well for starters m1t is extremely potent steroid and should not be taken litely. You should do plenty of research put together a extensive plan for pct and definitely use a comprehensive cycle support supp like need2guard, both during and after the cycle.


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 8, 2011)

M1T is legit!


----------



## oufinny (Jun 9, 2011)

Talk about bringing up a thread from the dead!


----------

